# TSH---back to normal but still cold all the time?



## Mitche2k (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a complete thyroidectomy this past May (2011) for Follicular Variant of Papillary Thyroid cancer. We finally got my TSH in the normal range. I am feeling a lot better and more energized but my cold intolerance is still quite prevalent. Will this ever improve, or will I always be cold now that I don't have a thyroid gland?


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mitche2k - What was your level? Sometimes docs say you are within normal range on the TSH, but you could still be at the upper level of normal and benefit from a slight increase in meds for lingering hypo symptoms. Talk to your doctor about it.

Also if it's your fingers, toes and nose that are always cold, there is a condition called Raynauds. Your fingers and toes can feel freezing and sometimes turn blue or purple. This condition is seen in many who suffer with thyroid illness. So might be worth looking in to that as well. Hope you are feeling well and staying warm!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mitche2k said:


> I had a complete thyroidectomy this past May (2011) for Follicular Variant of Papillary Thyroid cancer. We finally got my TSH in the normal range. I am feeling a lot better and more energized but my cold intolerance is still quite prevalent. Will this ever improve, or will I always be cold now that I don't have a thyroid gland?


It would be very important to have your FREES run if you have not done so. The Free T3 is your active hormone and provides thermogenisis.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Do you have recent lab results and ranges you can post here? What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much?

Low ferritin can keep a body mighty cold also.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Is the doctor keeping your TSH suppressed?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

SweetGirl44 said:


> Also if it's your fingers, toes and nose that are always cold, there is a condition called Raynauds.


This is interesting to me...for years, I've wanted to invent a nose-warmer!!!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Octavia said:


> This is interesting to me...for years, I've wanted to invent a nose-warmer!!!


Ha Ha. I use my husbands cheek as my nose warmer in the winter.


----------

